# Cervelo RS



## clanger1 (May 4, 2009)

It's wonderful and couldn't be happier. Came from a Specialized Tarmac that was too small and test rode this bike and couldn't believe it. It was a ride I wanted in the beginning. Mix between the Roubaix and Tarmac on Specialized's side. 

Lets just say I am a proud owner of a Cervelo RS and love it to death. The 61 cm frame fits me like a glove. The guy at the LBS said the computer told me the bike fitted me 100% and he never ever saw that before. So I guess its fit like a custom would? 

Ok thats all... Glad to be part of a great company and to own such a great bike. :thumbsup: 

Chris


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

Congratulations, man... nice to get such a good fit. I can only hope mine fits as well when I get to make the buy!


----------



## clanger1 (May 4, 2009)

Picture for the thread. All stock. Saddle sucks so that will be the first to go when I save up some money. I am thinking about a Fizik Antares.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

Nice... simple.. very sweet...


----------



## clanger1 (May 4, 2009)

Ya I really like it! Great bike. Going for a long ride tomorrow and put it through its pace.


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

I replaced my Selle Italia Team Edition saddle on my S3 with the Antares, it's a great saddle.


----------



## stumpy_steve (Nov 5, 2006)

Wow, exactly what I was looking for. Great color, too! Lol, check my thread:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=182097

I'm off to try to find a RS tomorrow morning to test ride!


----------



## clanger1 (May 4, 2009)

stumpy_steve said:


> Wow, exactly what I was looking for. Great color, too! Lol, check my thread:
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=182097
> 
> I'm off to try to find a RS tomorrow morning to test ride!


You will be happy. I found it being alittle more towards the Tarmac side but it is plush enough to go over bumps with no problems. I have a higher comfort on the bike so far and its stiff and quick. Definately a force to reckon with for racing. And since it fits me well, even a better bike, fits me like a custom does, the LBS told me.

I am not a fan of Specialized anymore. After my experience with a big Specialized LBS that I am sponsered through and the support that Speciaizlied offered me through this annoying process of unfit bikes, puts a sour taste in my mouth. Plus, I feel like you buy into quality and a name with Cervelo. The bike just feels better and stronger. The Tarmac Expert I was riding didn't feel like a $3000+ bike compared to the RS.

So you will be happy with your choice. I tried the S1 as well but found it way too stiff but a nice bike indeed. I could have enjoyed the S1 too, very sharp looking bike.

Good luck and post your findings here!
Chris


----------



## Steve-a-Reno (Aug 15, 2003)

That's a sweet ride!

I am considering a Specialized Tarmac Expert but after reading this post I can only hope the Cervelo dealer down near Daytona calls/emails me back some time so I can schedule a test ride. Specialized is closer and that LBS has been great to me over the years but the big S seems boring these days. I'll test ride both before making a decision on dropping coin though.

Cheers.


----------



## stumpy_steve (Nov 5, 2006)

Rode an RS today; my decision has been made. So fun to ride, and I felt like it actually fit me compared to my tarmac, which felt small (I'm 6'1, 58cm with 100mm stem). Quick, cush; great bike, and beautiful to boot. I'll be scouring ebay for an '09 58 along with seeing if my LBS can get their hands on one.


----------



## pgk (Jun 30, 2008)

Chris
Sweet looking bike man, but you really need to 86 that orange water bottle cap.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

pgk said:


> Chris
> Sweet looking bike man, but you really need to 86 that orange water bottle cap.


Contrast... kind of like those art photos done in black and white and some brilliant color tossed in there...


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Nice bike! Just curious about weight. I have an 61cm '08 RS with SRAM RED and Reynolds Assault wheels and it comes in just under 16lbs - my brother has a 20something lb 56cm Raleigh and was shocked when it picked it up.


----------



## jhl1963 (Sep 8, 2009)

Gorgeous Chris, may I ask your height/inseam? Also thinking about a 61. Thanks.


----------



## clanger1 (May 4, 2009)

6'2 and 34" inseam. I do believe the bike weighs around 17-18 lbs. I might be wrong though. 

Chris


----------



## jhl1963 (Sep 8, 2009)

thanks chris, I am similar proportions so this is very helpful.


----------



## sti22b (Sep 26, 2009)

Beautiful bike.


----------



## edwin headwind (Aug 23, 2004)

Clanger,
Did the LBS "fit" you? Is your saddle so far forward for KOPS?


----------



## clanger1 (May 4, 2009)

Yeah they fit me like I thought a LBS would. Ran my measurements through a computer, analysis, bought the bike that fit closest to me, jumped on and seat, handlebars, stem, and seat position were adjusted. The picture above is the day I got it so the seat was replaced and I have gone through 2 more fittings to get it perfect. NO issues anymore for me period. 

What is KOPS?


----------



## edwin headwind (Aug 23, 2004)

KOPS = Knee over pedal spindle


----------



## tv_vt (Aug 30, 2007)

*size 61 w/ that much seatpost for 6-2 height?*

I'm surprised there's that much seatpost showing on your bike if you're 6-2 and it's a 61. I wouldn't have expected to see that much showing. Maybe on a 58, but not on a 61. I'm 6-2 with a 34 inseam too, and have thought I'd fit a 58 RS, but after seeing how yours is set up, maybe I wouldn't fit on a 58. Interesting.

Thom


----------



## tanner3155 (Apr 5, 2008)

I'll post this here cause it's kinda related, with a final RS comment at the end.

Ok, I went to two different Surf City Cyclery shops in order to test all 4 bikes. The RS is hard to find. Here's my conclusions so far......

Rode 4 bikes.
Tarmac Expert
R3
Roubaix expert
Rs

After riding the four bikes, I'm down to 2. The Tarmac Expert and the RS.
The R3 was very snappy but too harsh and squirrely. The Roubaix was very comfortable, but a little too sluggish. The RS and the Tarmac both felt comfortable and snappy.
The RS actually felt like it took off better than the Tarmac, but not by much, but the Tarmac had a slightly better (taller) body geometry going on. So, it's gonna be a close one. Tarmac on sale for $3000. RS on sale for $3500

On sizing between the 2, I found that I fit a 56 Tarmac and a 58 RS. The smaller RS seemed a little crowed but the 58 was perfect.


----------



## gearguywb (Dec 26, 2006)

I have been looking for a 56 RS to try with no luck.


----------



## tanner3155 (Apr 5, 2008)

The only one I found was a 58, but it seemed comfortable. When it comes time to buy, I guess I'll have to probably drive to find one the right size.


----------



## edwin headwind (Aug 23, 2004)

clanger1 said:


> It's wonderful and couldn't be happier. Came from a Specialized Tarmac that was too small and test rode this bike and couldn't believe it. It was a ride I wanted in the beginning. Mix between the Roubaix and Tarmac on Specialized's side.
> 
> Lets just say I am a proud owner of a Cervelo RS and love it to death. The 61 cm frame fits me like a glove. The guy at the LBS said the computer told me the bike fitted me 100% and he never ever saw that before. So I guess its fit like a custom would?
> 
> ...


How tall are you? I have a 61 cm also as I am 6' 2" with loooooong legs. I put 180mm Dura Ace cranks on that made a tremendous difference.


----------

